# Last of the group, Hadassa Kidded today!



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 17, 2009)

Hadassa is a very small Nigerian and had a little trouble, but we were successful in helping her.  Her baby was only 3 lbs.  and that was full term.  And he is the best looking one yet! 

Editied to say that Hadassa is 2 years old and this is her first kid (we were told she was sterile).










I have after birth duty and Mom rejected the kid.  Tina is working on giving him colostrum....

Chris


----------



## helmstead (Jun 17, 2009)

Flashy!  Congrats and good luck with him.


----------



## nogoatsyet (Jun 17, 2009)

what a cutie!  Good luck


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 17, 2009)

You can't see it in the picture but he is another tri-color.  He is gonna have some buckskin on his back!

Chris


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 17, 2009)

he is a cute goatie.


----------



## Bil (Jun 17, 2009)

Congrats on a great looking boy!!  

Bil


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

What a cutie! Good luck raising him!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 17, 2009)

Wooooo Hooooo Mom is feeding him.  I think we are in the clear!  Not completely though I am worried she might be starting to prolapse.  It is not bad enough to call the vet yet,  but I guess that we are going to be on alert most of the night.  I took a picture of Hadassa and Blue (Little Boy Blue) in a 36" kennel to show everyone how small she is.




And yes of course they are spending the night in the house with us.
Chris


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

When a cow prolapses, after she is washed up and put back together, a stitch is put in her folds to keep her from prolapsing again. Is this something you can do with a goat to keep her from prolapsing?


----------



## haviris (Jun 18, 2009)

He's so cute, glad mom's taking to him! 

So what size are your kids generally? Just currious, I'm taking it 3lbs is small? 2-3lbs is about average for my nigis, although I've so far never had a single. My last (only) single pygmy was 3.3lbs.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 18, 2009)

Congratulations, he's beautiful...I'm a sucker for black and whites.

Our kids average 8# here, but we've had one 15# kid before.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 18, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> When a cow prolapses, after she is washed up and put back together, a stitch is put in her folds to keep her from prolapsing again. Is this something you can do with a goat to keep her from prolapsing?


I am not sure about that, but I would assume that it would be done that way.  I rubbed her down good with vaseline last night and this morning she is looking much better.  She is feeding and protecting Blue, but her cleaning instinct is not so good.  If her swelling does not recede today I will give her antibiotics and Tetanus antitoxin and put in a call to the farm vet.

Chris


----------



## sweetshoplady (Jun 18, 2009)

What a cutie!  Are his eyes blue?  Glad to see him nursing his mama.  I hope she's going to be ok.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 18, 2009)

Cute goat! Blue is a good name for him!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 18, 2009)

haviris said:
			
		

> He's so cute, glad mom's taking to him!
> 
> So what size are your kids generally? Just currious, I'm taking it 3lbs is small? 2-3lbs is about average for my nigis, although I've so far never had a single. My last (only) single pygmy was 3.3lbs.


Twins have been high 3's and low 4's for the small goats on singles have been near 5 lbs.  But we are weighing with a bathroom scale while holding the kid and then subtracting.  It is not the most accurate way to weigh (  ).  He is our smallest yet.

Chris


----------



## RedStickLA (Jun 18, 2009)

He is such a cutie! 

Congratulations!!!

Mitzi


----------



## haviris (Jun 19, 2009)

Your mini kids are pretty big! My biggest was 4.9, he was a first born twin, I thought he was going to be my first single, til his 1.6lb brother came shooting out. 

I haven't had any full sized kids in a few years, but when I did my average was about 8lbs.


----------



## username taken (Jun 19, 2009)

you can stitch prolapses but you can also duct tape her (not as bad as it sounds) to prevent it


----------

